# How to make porcelain enamel dial of the watch. (handmade)



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

The topic show how to make your home a nice shield to watch.
Today, cloisonne enamel dial with. Backing copper.

Zapraszam. 

Będę pisał po Polsku - gdyby interesowało proszę używać translatora.
Zapraszam.

1. Cięcie miedzi.










2. Wycinanie krążka



















3. Czyszczenie w kwasie










4. Wypalanie 1










5. Wypalanie 2










6. Gotowe podkłady










7 Efekt końcowy










8. Bezel










9. Gotowy podkład do cloisonne



















10. Nałożenie drutów










11. Wypełnienie emalią



















12. Wypalanie 760 C ok 8-20 razy










Finał



























Tarcza powstaje ok 40 godzin.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie Leszek Kralka


----------



## mars-red (Sep 1, 2008)

I love it! Beautiful work.


----------



## C.Todd (Jan 1, 2012)

Very good. Thank you.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow! Impressive! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you, gentlemen.
My name Leszek. I live in poland. I'm 50. 
I am a novice enamellist.
I love the discs of the Master Donz Cadrans and try to imitate him.
My favorite company is Patek and Ullyse Nardin.
I especially love the vintage-style wheels cloisonne enamel.
I use different materials: copper, silver, gold.

I do not know the language writing by the translator.
Thank you for your interest.

Shield on the backing of copper:

Dzień 1

przygotowanie podkładu z miedzi










Przygotowanie do trawienia w kwasie










wytrawiony podklad










wypalanie podkładu










nakładanie drutów










pierwsza warstwa emalii










wypalanie 2









wypalanie 3









moje studio









test kolorów :










kolorowanie tarczy



















wypalanie 4,5,6,7










szlifowanie




























przymiarka do koperty










CDN ..... pozdrawiam Leszek Kralka

Mam nadzieję że się podoba. Jak są pytania to proszę.


----------



## rcapiloto (Nov 17, 2013)

FABULOUS WORK!!!!!

Thank you for sharing with us humble humans...

RC


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you 
Today shield with fish. Silver, 38mm. Schauer enamels.


















































































Pozdrawiam Leszek Kralka


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj brygantyna 

Silver 37 mm


















































































Mam nadzieję że się spodoba 

Pozdrawiam Leszek Kralka


----------



## samckittrick (Sep 17, 2014)

These are awesome!

Enammeling dials is something I'd love to get into.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you.
I love the discs of enamel cloisonne.

Dzisiaj Santa Maria. Srebro, 36 mm. Enamel cloisonne.























































Więcej zdjęć na pinterest : pinterest.com/enamelwatch/

Budowa tarczy to około 50 godzin pracy .

To moja górna pracownia










Mam nadzieję że się spodobała.









Pozdrawiam Leszek Kralka


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj dla zabawy Carousels Horse.

Średnica 36 mm, grubość 0,5 mm, srebro.

Na krążek srebra nakładam druty.










Nakładam emalie Schauer wypalana w temp. 750 stopni .



















wypalona tarcza :










zegarek :




























Pozdrawiam Leszek.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Witam. Dzisiaj tarcza Koń







. Srebro999 , średnica 36 mm, enamel cloisonne watch dials "Hourse".


















































































Na zrobienie tarczy poświeciłem ok 40 godzin.

Mam nadzieję że się podoba.

Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Jak powstaje tarcza do zegarka.

By mogła powstać taka tarcza jak Pegaz należy przeprowadzać test.










muszą powstać testery kolorów i kolejności wypału.

1) Tester

Wielu uważa że wystarczą zwykłe wypalone listki :










ja uważam że listki tylko wskazują drogę ale by tarcza była właściwie wypalona należy ją zrobić























2) tester prototyp

wykonuję go na srebrze z blachy o grubości ok 0,1 - 0,2 mm które walcuję z odpadów srebra ( proszę się nie śmiać 



















3) tester wypału

dodatkowo robię płytkę wypału która wskazuje mi jakie kolory w jakiej temp. wypalić i w jakiej kolejności
przeważnie płytka to miedź pokryta srebrem dla oszczędności - płytka jest tylko do jednego projektu gdyż każda partia emalii inaczej się zachowuje










dla pegaza miałem płytkę z czachą 










4) tester cierpliwości























nauczyłem się że dobrze wykonane testy które zajmują średnio 12 godzin to podstawa sukcesu

5) teraz robimy właściwą tarczę

czyli wypał podkładu, ułożenie drutów, wypał, pasowanie do koperty, pasowanie otworów










6 ) nakładanie i wypalanie emalii ( średnio około 10 razy w piecu )










7) szlifowanie i równanie boków - używam nowoczesnych pilników z allegro







i pracy rąk










przygotowana tarcza : na żywo jest 5 razy ładniejsza niż na zdjeciach










ogólnie należy przyjąć że na zrobienie tarczy tego typu ( średnio skomplikowana) poświęcam 5-10 dni bez projektu

.










Tak powstaje tarcza w emalii cloisonne.

Uff dziękuję za poświęcony czas na czytanie moich wypocin.

Zdjęcia tarcz, ikon i innych wystawiam : https://www.pinteres...m/enamelwatch/

i od niedzieli na facebook : https://www.facebook.com/EnamelWatch

https://www.facebook.com/EnamelDial


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonderful work, awesome execution! If I would be able to I would like to try myself in this kind of artwork but I dont have the possibilities!!


Really nice


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello

Asked teach how to make a shield 

"Bear" enamel cloisonne dial.

Dzisiaj "Bear" Cartiera









Silver 36 mm, enamel cloisonne, wykonał Leszek Kralka























































Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

One more artwork!!! I someway can sketch and design but do not have the environment to do the same .... took a look in the bay - the muffel is not that expensive, but doing the job in livingroom or kitchen would be too dangerous.... ( I have a small flat not a big toolshop) )( I think I could do the coppe blank and the Cloisonné but the remaining ( grinding the glass, filling and burning is too far from my current position


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Ok. rozumiem. Szkoda.

Dzisiaj tarcza Tukan. Dla kobiety









Zapraszam.





































Zdjęcia tarcz, ikon i innych wystawiam : https://www.pinteres...m/enamelwatch/

na facebook : https://www.facebook.com/EnamelWatch

https://www.facebook.com/EnamelDial

Pozdrawiam Leszek Kralka


----------



## MNTN (Feb 4, 2013)

Unique, informative, productive. 

I like this thread.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dziękuję Panowie









Jedna z pierwszych tarcz jakie zrobiłem to "Piranha"
Średnica 40 mm, podkład to miedź.





































Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## jadenshen0726 (Nov 2, 2015)

really love the world map and boat dial of yours, great work!


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj podkłady ręcznie giloszowane pod emalię.Handmade guillosche watch dial. 





































handmade guillosche. Wykonał Leszek Kralka










pozdrawiam

Leszek Kralka


----------



## amoles (Apr 16, 2008)

The one with the ship looks amazing, I wonder how thick one of this dials must be.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj zawieszka z tarczy Antoni Patek.





































Pozdrawiam


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice as always!


----------



## Snakepottery (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dziękuję Panowie 

Tarcza "Skull"

Miedziana na krążku 40 mm ale to zatoczenia na wymiar 38 mm. Emalie Schauer.
Można ją jeszcze wypolerować ale mi podoba się taka jaka jest.























































Pozdrawiam Leszek.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Nice look, even if I dont like Pirates of the Carribean anymore ( seen too often! ) BTW the nose hole is normally 180° turned - otherwise it rains into  But you could blame it to artificial freedom . 
Keep the inspirative work!


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

)))) Thanks 

Dzisiaj złożyłem "Kurczaka Azteckiego" 2016


















































































Pozdrawiam


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Really nice dial ! I like the blue fade in the background! Only - you have forgotten the 3  but again thats artificial freedom!


----------



## C.Todd (Jan 1, 2012)

MechaMind said:


> Really nice dial ! I like the blue fade in the background! Only - you have forgotten the 3  but again thats artificial freedom!


ready and waiting for a date window?


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Just the dial - anything else would disrupt the picture and the impression!! Perhaps one would find a solution to remove the copper back of one ( but not those) dial to get a transparent region for a through shining date?!


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello

3 in the furnace evaporated :-(

tarcza jest srebrna 999
pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

"Lion" Srebro. Emalie Schauer. 








































































Pozdrawiam


----------



## kozlow (Jan 4, 2009)

Panie Leszku chapeau bas! Już pisałem do Pana FB - kapitalna robota - brak mi słów!


----------



## AlexVild (Sep 11, 2015)

The process is awesome and I love the results! Simple, white enamel dials are incredible


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj emaliowanie na podkładzie giloszowanym. Podkład to srebro. Emalia Schauer.

Email Grand Feu - watch dial silver 39 mm. Enamel Schauer. Guillosch. Wykonał Leszek Kralka









Giloszowanie :



















Wypalanie 780 C










Efekt :




























Gilosz pięknie błyszczy :










Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Blue enamel














































szkoda że jest za gruba (0,7 mm) do tego Parnisa bo już jutro była by na ręce.





































Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonderful blue ... did you ever try a deep etched Damasteel with enamel?


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Nie da się położyć emalii na stali. Stal barwię termicznie w piecu.


----------



## MechaMind (Mar 23, 2014)

I love both of the lower left ( is it enamel or thermally coloured) ... I don't understand your language but does it mean that this would be thermally impossible?


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

These are steel discs. Thermal colored - in the furnace



















At damaststell can not put transparent enamel.










Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

TEST - test tarczy giloszowanej.

Podział koła na giloszarce liniowej



















potem wyżarzanie, nakładanie podkładu flux i do pieca, podkład kolorowy i do pieca

tutaj nakładam druty by sprawdzić możliwość robienia indeksów, logo itp. we własnym zakresie










i nakładanie emalii














































Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

TEST - test tarczy giloszowanej.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

"L/K" enamel dial



































nie zabrakło też sesji z kotkiem :










i w naturze :










tarcza to tester ale żal mi że od razu nie zrobiłem na nowym podkładzie bo i ta wyszła piękna


















więcej zdjęć : pl.pinterest.com/enamelwatch/

pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj porcelana w pełnej krasie i słońcu. Dopiero teraz widać prawdziwy urok emalii cliosonne.














































tutaj mój pomocnik Filuś  zawsze dogląda czy wszystko zrobiłem dobrze 










pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

These are truly amazing, you are very talented! Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## evilphoton (Feb 4, 2015)

this is stunning work Leszek!!!


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

NathanielGoodtimes said:


> These are truly amazing, you are very talented! Thank you for sharing!!!


Hello

Thank you, gentlemen
It's not talent   is working 10 hours a day 

"Constelation" . Test. Hand guilloche , cloisonne. 




































kot też ją lubi 










Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

"Carousels Horse" - srebro, 36 mm/0,6mm, emalie porcelanowe firmy Schauer.
Tarcza Patka na której się wzorowałem miała grawerowany wzór ale mi się to nie podobało i ułożyłem srebrne druty.























































więcej zdjęć moich tarcz : https://pl.pinterest.com/enamelwatch/

Zapraszam


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj "Pegaz". Szkoda że nie było słoneczka bo zdjęcia trochę mniej wyraźne.

Tarcza jest z emalii ołowiowych które są bardziej transparentne. Zabronione w wielu krajach w tym USA, na szczęście Polsce są dostępne. Rzadko na nich pracuję bo wymagają dobrej wentylacji pracowni i niszczą spirale pieca. Podkład to srebro 0,3 mm. Druty srebro.



















kwiaty w tle to też srebro z emalią - zdobią kamienie w moim ogródku.










Napędem zegarka jest Asian Unitas a koperta to stal 316 L





































Więcej zdjęć : https://pl.pinterest.com/enamelwatch/

Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dial "Santa Maria", Silver 36 mm.









































































Pozdrawiam


----------



## timefan44 (Feb 18, 2010)

very very cool! i am alway impressed how people can learn this on their own. congratulations


----------



## Jed_B (Dec 3, 2014)

Beautiful work.

Very very nice.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dziękuję Panowie 

Guilloche enamel dial. Kobalt enamel Schauer. Silver 999.
































































Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Mały Księciu. Silver 36 mm. Enamel cloisonne.














































Pozdrawiam.


----------



## TomBombadil (Oct 27, 2011)

@Leszek Kralka

A very nice 'Little Prince' dial - well done.

Pozdrawiam - Tom

A dark blue leather strap would, maybe, be a better match after all your efforts.


----------



## Zweig (Dec 30, 2014)

Bravo !! Thank you so much !!

I love "Constellation" and your "Petit prince". Amazing work ! |>|>|>|>


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Thank you 

Dzisiaj dla fana piłki.
Tester na srebrze pokrytym emalia Schauer.
To kółko na dole w docelowej tarczy będzie giloszowane lub grawerowane i w kolorze czarnym.





































Pozdrawiam


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

"Eagle" enamel coloisonne dial.









































































Więcej zdjęć : https://pl.pinterest.com/enamelwatch/

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj mój kotek .









































































Pozdrawiam


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

"MapaLK" tarcza z emalii.























































pozdrawiam


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

"Monkey" granulation, cloisonne enamel dial watch.




























i srebrna czapeczka z granulatu.










na tym zdjęciu widać jak transparentna jest emalia




























Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj lekki projekt. To przygotowanie do malowania za które wezmę się już za miesiąc - dwa.

"Omega" enamel dial.

1 Po wycięciu srebra nakładamy kontr-emalię.










2 wypalanie :










2 nakładanie pierwszej warstwy flux










3 wypalanie i po wypaleniu dopasowanie do koperty










4 rysowanie projektu










5 klejenie drutów










6 - 3 wypał










7 - kilkukrotne nakładanie emalii i wypalanie










8 - tarcza po kilku wypałach










9- tarcza pasowanie z kopertą














































Jeszcze przewiercenie otworu ale to dopiero jak będzie mechanizm lub pójdzie do oprawy na przywieszkę.

Pozdrawiam


----------



## Trinetix (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks sharing this you are the top &#55357;&#56722;&#55357;&#56722;&#55357;&#56722;&#55357;&#56722;&#55357;&#56722;


----------



## Trinetix (Aug 2, 2016)

|>Thanks sharing this you are the top |>


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Trinetix said:


> |>Thanks sharing this you are the top |>


Dziękuję 

Kocham tarcze z emalii i giloszowane 










Pozdrawiam Leszek


----------



## oki-piovera (Sep 19, 2017)

can u message me about prices ? thank u


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Nowa tarcza z emalii na gorąco. Srebro + emalie Schauer










Pozdrawiam po dłuższej przerwie.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Lion - guilloche + enamel dial.

Tarcza grawerowana i giloszowana - pokryta emalią na gorąco










pozdrawiam
Leszek Kralka


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

SKULL - enamel cloisonne dial


----------



## Ilyuha (Oct 17, 2017)

Отличный результат!
Вы делаете белые классические циферблаты эмали?
Искренне Ваш,
Илья


----------



## Ilyuha (Oct 17, 2017)

Excellent result!
Do you make white classic enamel dials?
Yours sincerely,
Ilya


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dziękuję. Nie robię już białych tarcz.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Na zielono buduję tarczę do zegarka damskiego


----------



## Ilyuha (Oct 17, 2017)

58/5000
​







58/5000
​
Sozhaleyu,a mozhete podskazat' kto delayet?
S uvazheniyem, Il'ya.


I'm sorry, but can you tell who is doing it?
Sincerely yours, Ilya.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Zdjęcie jest niewidoczne.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Tarcza do nowego zegarka " Franciszek Kornicki"
Wykonano z emalii na gorąco.










Click this bar to view the original image of 932x699px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 932x699px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 932x699px.



















Click this bar to view the original image of 932x699px.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Tarcza w klimacie Twojego college.

Po wyczyszczeniu zrobiłem gilosze diamentem












nałożyłem druty bez żadnego projektu 












emaliowanie












wypalanie












równanie i szlifowanie












polerowanie 













Pozdrawiam


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dopasowanie i polerowanie. Jeszcze parę poprawek i kilka wizyt w piecu i będzie ok.

Zdjęcia w świetle dnia = mam nadzieję że się spodoba 



















Te kropki u góry to gwiazdki  - zastosowanie wyższych drutów przynosi efekty bo mogę wyciągnąć ładniej kolory i rozjaśniać je w jak chcę. Do tej pory trzymałem się sztywno drutów 0,3 mm by grubość tarczy była na poziomie 0,7 mm. Teraz po wskazówkach jednego z forumowych kolegów ( dziękuję  dowiedziałem się że można podnosić ośki wskazówek co pozwoli mi wykonać tarcze na poziomie 1,2 mm. Taka wysokość pozwoli mi robić tarcze z wstawkami srebra jak np. słoń, orzeł z godła Polski, samolot itd.
Te kuleczki srebra są dzięki temu widoczne przestrzennie










Mam nadzieję że się spodoba 

Pozdrawiam Leszek




0​

 Leszek Enamel : https://www.facebook...100011801394432


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Dzisiaj "Pantera" - robiłem dzisiaj przymiarki a w przyszłym tygodniu zamontuję na stałe 












































Jak zamocuję w zegarku to wstawię więcej fotek.

Pozdrowionka.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## PeterK. (Jan 4, 2014)

The Skull dial Leszek made in 42 mm case
dial looks 100% better in life.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Piotr piękna tarcza i zegarek - gratuluję.

Dzisiaj budowa nietypowej ja na mnie 
















Użyłem podkład z tarczy Kornickiego (będzie robiona od nowa) ta poszła na przemiał 
Trochę pokiereszowany ale na prototyp będzie ok.

Po wydzieleniu poletek pokreskowałem go rylcem












Potem nakładanie drutów, grube bo docelowo mają tworzyć linię którą na końcu p=oksyduję na czarno












druty okrągłe bo emalie nietypowe - kryjące a one strasznie idą w górę



















coś zegarkowego 











emalie 































tak jak pisałem nie cierpię białej kryjącej







bo na srebrze odbija w zółty - tfuu 











jutro spoleruję ale przymiarka musi być  












cdn....


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Mapa 2018


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Hand polishing dials with enamel


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

Mondrian - enamel cloisonne dial


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

PANTHERS  cloisonne enamel dial.


----------



## Leszek Kralka (Nov 13, 2015)

sKULL - cloisonne enamel. Silver 999 + enamel Schauer.




























 cdn


----------



## ellas.poseidon (Nov 29, 2021)

Leszek Kralka said:


> "Monkey" granulation, cloisonne enamel dial watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Leszek. You still making enamel dials? Are yoi able to üake one for custom order?


----------

